# Programmable HP 33s yes or no



## Polysloman (Oct 17, 2007)

I would to get this calculater or the 50 CE eqs. program that just read on the swap board. Any of the big brothers &amp; sisters from the board have any advice for this pledge.

Thanks, for all the materials (post). I feel more confident now... 10940623:


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 17, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> I would to get this calculater or the 50 CE eqs. program that just read on the swap board. Any of the big brothers &amp; sisters from the board have any advice for this pledge. Thanks, for all the materials (post). I feel more confident now... 10940623:


I'm not sure what you're asking...

I'm a great fan of RPN so the HP33 my preference. I hate that I couldn't use my other HPs (especially the 49) because they are much more robust in terms of programming and I don't have to manually enter the equations.

My advice for the exam is to keep it simple. I didn't have any stored equations in my calculator. Others swear by the use of stored equations and a "plug and chug" approach for evaluation or solving. I think the stored equations would certainly save time (maybe just a few seconds) during the exam and *might* prevent silly calculator mistakes (but I double checked every calculation anyway).

Do whatever will make you FEEL the most comfortable...


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 17, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking...
> 
> I want to find those CE equations buy the HP 33s and program ..
> 
> I need speed to solve the problems in 6 min or less.


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 18, 2007)

Polysloman said:


> I want to find those CE equations buy the HP 33s and program ..I need speed to solve the problems in 6 min or less.


I found that it was taking longer to find the equations in the list than if I had just done the calculations. You have to scroll through the list to find what you're looking for and then enter your values, and sometimes that's still not the answer, you have to use the value you got to put into another equation that isn't in the program. I programmed 2 calculators and haven't used them yet. I photocopied the equations from the front of the book though and found that list to be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ That is my experience as well. I like to WRITE everything out - that way I have quick access to checking units, conversions, factors, etc. to determine how/why I made a mistake rather than starting from 'scratch' with an erroneous answer.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 19, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ That is my experience as well. I like to WRITE everything out - that way I have quick access to checking units, conversions, factors, etc. to determine how/why I made a mistake rather than starting from 'scratch' with an erroneous answer.
> :2cents:
> 
> JR



I've always been a B or B+ student. But I used an unprogrammed 33s and was the first person done with the AM section. So you can "plug and chug" and work quickly.


----------



## meschroder (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been using RPN for about 20 years. I constantly screw up when I use an algebraic calculator so the 33 was my only choice with RPN. I was pissed that I wasn't able to take my 48sx. Not that I wanted to program it, I've just been using it for the past 15 years and don't even have to think about where the keys are. Three months before the exam I bought two 33s and put my 48sx and 15c away in order to force myself to become comfortable with the 33. I grumbled for two months about the location of keys especially the enter key. I programmed both of them with all of the equations, in the "the other board" book for the 33, and then tabbed the book for quick reference. I never even thought about using any of the equations in the calculator during the exam. It was easier to just use the equations as they were in my review class notes and the CERM.

Well now I'm pissed again. I keep hitting the wrong keys on my 48sx since I'm used to using the 33 from the months of intense studying. I still love my 48sx though and I'll never get rid of my 15c.


----------



## meschroder (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry. Duplicate Post


----------



## AK GEO (Jun 16, 2008)

The HP33 is fine, but don't get the equations. Waste of money.

I got them, you don't need them. By the time you look it up in your index sheet, bring it up on the HP and plug in the variables, you could have already used the formula and gotten the answer and marked the bubble.

Big waste of money...get the new practice problem book instead.


----------



## A Smith (Jun 16, 2008)

I used the HP35s, I did not look the look of the keys on the 33. I had not learned how to program &amp; I passed with out it. I figured I did not have enough time to learn it well enough &amp; needed to study more. I would only learn how to use the solve in case you have to solve for a variable, but this might help on only a few problems, at least thats what I though of the mechanical.

You will have to be careful when you write the equation, but the way it works you should be able to manage if you do not rush. The RPN is the only way to go, but I had to practice hard with my new 35s, I was used to the old HP-41.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 16, 2008)

AK GEO said:


> get the new practice problem book instead.


Sorry to hijack this thread, but do you think this new refernce is really worth the money????


----------



## Polysloman (Jun 16, 2008)

ktulu said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but do you think this new refernce is really worth the money????


I hope so I'm ordering my copy now. With 44 total problems for Const. depth I got to get it.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 17, 2008)

No.


----------



## Polysloman (Jun 17, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> No.


Tell us more.. Did you read it.

The 10th edition did not help me with the Const. AM &amp; depth. on 4/11

We're looking at $95 for the 11th edition.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry Poly, my post was a one-word response to the title of the thread: programmable HP 33s yes or no.


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

i hate hate hate the problem book. i thought it was a complete waste of money. the problems were way too long. not realistic at all. i thought 6 min were way better but there isnt one yet for construction. (if you use the old transpo geotech ones, i bet you find most the questions in there) the am construction questions were really about basic math and a few lookup questions. i had a construction management book with me that was plenty for the questions.


----------



## JUDE (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone could teach me how to input deg-min-sec angle in HP33s? i can input in decimal number... appreciate your help.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 23, 2009)

I think you should just stick with a standard scientific calculator an HP if you like RPN. Make an equation sheet for fast access to them. If you know where everything is you shouldn't have a problem and get a Unit Conversion Book. Mine cost $15 and I think it was my key to passing this time.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 23, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> I think you should just stick with a standard scientific calculator an HP if you like RPN. Make an equation sheet for fast access to them. If you know where everything is you shouldn't have a problem and get a Unit Conversion Book. Mine cost $15 and I think it was my key to passing this time.


I'm guessing that he is trying to learn how to use his calculator for the exam... from HP, only the 33s and the 35s are permitted... so telling him to stick with a "standard scientific calculator" doesn't really help much.


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 28, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> I'm guessing that he is trying to learn how to use his calculator for the exam... from HP, only the 33s and the 35s are permitted... so telling him to stick with a "standard scientific calculator" doesn't really help much.


The point I was making was to concentrate on knowing how to use it not program the calculator. If you are prepared you won't need the speed of anything other than a scientific calculator, which is all you can really use on the exam anyway or all you need. I never programmed my calculator in college so I wasn't about to learn how to now. His time would be better spent studying the material.

Sorry if you didn't like my advice...

If you read my entire post you would understood my point.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 28, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> The point I was making was to concentrate on knowing how to use it not program the calculator. If you are prepared you won't need the speed of anything other than a scientific calculator, which is all you can really use on the exam anyway or all you need. I never programmed my calculator in college so I wasn't about to learn how to now. His time would be better spent studying the material.
> Sorry if you didn't like my advice...
> 
> If you read my entire post you would understood my point.


I read your entire post (more than once to make sure I didn't miss anything!) and I have to agree... not very helpful in answering the question. But thanks for playing!


----------



## Jtiger (Jan 28, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> I read your entire post (more than once to make sure I didn't miss anything!) and I have to agree... not very helpful in answering the question. But thanks for playing!


Wow, I try to help the person, but IN YOUR OPINION, I didn't help. Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays. If it didn't help you then don't respond... what is your problem? It wasn't even directed at you... get a grip

To the OP, I was stressing that you concentrate on studying and not programming a calculator. If you have prepared enough, a typical scientific calculator will do. If you haven't studied enough, programming your calculator won't help.


----------



## miloc (Aug 10, 2011)

*YES* ! I'm taking the exam for first time this October. I've been always a big fan of RPN calculators, sadly the hp 48gx is not allowed, so I'm using the 33s.

I'm studying at the moment the Engineering Economics part (Cost Benefits) and found out in this blog: http://peexamhp35s.blogspot.com/ how to input the general equation for P/A, F/A, etc. very useful and a time saver (no need to interpolate i from the cerm tables).


----------

